# Tsuru/Sentra Parts



## lopezsentra (Jul 18, 2005)

I got a 92 sentra and i want to do some mods (ex. tsuru conversonin, enging, tail lights) and i was wondering if the after market tail lights from a tsuru will fit a sentra same thing wit projector headlights? Oh and any body recomed what engine i should swap it with i got a 1.6l automatic and does any body now were to get projector headlights for a sentra mabye imported?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the only headlights ive seen for the B13 are the Tsuru headlights. and as far as the engine, you'd prolly wanna go with an SR20


----------



## invincibleghost (Sep 8, 2006)

ebay got the tsuru headlight 
upgrade to the sr20det motor
check me out on cardomain and tell me what you think 
invincibleghost , 91 sentra n.c


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Well....you used to be able to get the Tsuru's from Greg at Mossy Nissan but he's since left and starting his own company. If you do a search for Greg and mossy you should get his new number and company info. 

If I remember right the rear taillights are the same or so close you wont even know the difference. 

On a 92 Sentra you'll have to buy the two side pieces under the headlamps froma 93-93 Sentra and you'll have to re-wire your headlamps to accept an H4 bulb. If you start with a 93-94, you'll have to do none of since they're already wired and already have those lamp pieces. 

Since you don't like your engine and what to swap, here's what I would suggest to save you time and lots of money. Sell your 92 and get what it's worth. It's still a good car from the sound of it and should get you some extra money. 
Buy a 93-94 SE-R. You've got an SR20 now at no extra charge, no wiring headaches, 5 spd trans and LSD. All of this for under 2000 dollars if you find the right seller. All you need to do now is buy a tsuru kit, bolt it on, and buy your turbo parts and bolt them in place along with the fuel system and all, etc. etc. etc.......

Much less money and a fun car for under 5k.


----------



## invincibleghost (Sep 8, 2006)

well ive had the 1.6 ga and the ser sentra there is very little substantial power difference. whats holding you power back is the automatic trans and money.the ser20det is a very tough and durable motor.i took my 1.6 ga sentra and put the gtir motor in it and i ran into very little wire problems. i took my car to the tracks and ran 8.5. without turning up the boost.
th biggest problem i had was taking off the awd trans and putting the fwd in.
if your making a race car go all out.if your making a strong daily driver this would be a costly adventure.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

^^^^^

I'm afraid I'm going to have to disagree with you there. There is quite a difference in power between the GA and the SR. There's a big difference between the two. 

I've done this before. I've turbo'd NA SR20's. I've re-wired these cars. Please don't give out the wrong information on this board. If your going all out then sure, do what you want to do with your GA and have a good time but make sure you have the time and money to invest. If you've already got the SE-R. You can drive your car until you have all your parts and then make a short weekend project, even with just a little knowlege of whats going on. 

I'm not sure ghost has done what he says he's done. Not knocking his info(well yes I am because it's wrong) but check around and know what your getting into before you do it. 

Ghost....On a track you ran an 8.5 without upping the boost? Now your just telling stories. 
Unless you have a timeslip to prove it was a sentra and not a built, supercharged V8...your full of it.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## invincibleghost (Sep 8, 2006)

YEA IVE DONE IT AND YES I KNOW WHAT IAM DOING .IVE BEEN DOING WHAT I DO FOR MORE THAN 10YRS AND ITS PRETTY SIMPLE IF YOU HAVE THE WIRE DIAGRAMS FOR WHAT EVER SWAP YOU WANT TO DO. AS LONG AS YOU GET THE PIN LOCATIONS CORRECT IT WILL WORK. WHEN I FIRST STARTED THE PROJECT EVERYONE SAID YO IT AINT GOING TO WORK BUT IAM THE TYPE OF GUY THAT LIKES TO PROVE PEOPLE WRONG
.IF ITS MADE BY MAN IT CAN BE DONE. O YEA A 8.5 AINT SHIT IN THE 8TH IN THE QUARTER I DONT KNOW YET I HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO DO IT YET .O YEA I DONT HAVE A SE-R BUILT TURBO IN MY CAR I HAVE THE GTIR MOTOR FROM OSAKA. IN MY AREA A SUPERCHARGED V8 AINT SHIT.IVE SEEN MUSTANGS,CAMAROS,CORVETTES,PORCHE,FIREBIRDS, AND A LIST OF OTHER MUSCLE CARS GET CRUSHED BY IMPORTS. THE CAR THAT CRUSHED THEM WAS BUILT BY A BUDDY OF MINE .BUT THAT WASNT GOOD ENOUGH FOR HIM HE SENT THE CAR TO JGY AND WHEN HIS SENTRA CAME BACK O MY GOD.


the key to making this swap work is you got to have the ecu or a tuned ecu to work with your application.check jgy and jim wolf tech and you will get the same info.

NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

WOW DO YOU REALLY HAVE TO COME HERE AND FLIP OUT BECAUSE SOMEONE CALLED YOU OUT ON FALSE INFO? THATS VERY RUDE OF YOU O MY GOD.

seriously dude, calm down. don't question the man, he's been there and done it. you may have seen crazy stuff or done some of it yourself, but this dude knows his sh*t. show some respect kid. 

see my post count?? yeah, that's because i'm here to learn. i share when i have an idea, and ask intelligent questions when i need to but other than that for the most part i just read and absorb the crazy amount of knowledge that these guys here are willing to share. try doing the same.. works wonders.

(sorry guys, i don't know why i took such offense to that post but it just really annoyed me).


----------



## invincibleghost (Sep 8, 2006)

smile its all love  
[email protected]


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Well Gosh, 
First of all, please quit typing in all caps. That just really makes people want to ignore you. 
Second, when you give someone a time, unless you SPECIFY it's an 1/8th, it's a 1/4. 
Third, I don't care what engine you have.


> O YEA I DONT HAVE A SE-R BUILT TURBO IN MY CAR I HAVE THE GTIR MOTOR FROM OSAKA


 Just because it's a GTI-R engine doesn't make it the shit. I've put a few GTi-R parts on a USDM engine. So what. 

The reason I said what I said about you is because the first post you had on this board was vauge telling someone who has no idea what they are getting into that it's just an upgrade and to go to ebay. Your second post was attacking me and saying things about engines that aren't true. Then you said the biggest problem you had was taking off the AWD trans and putting in the FWD. Are you telling me that it was difficult to unbolt a transmission? 



> AS LONG AS YOU GET THE PIN LOCATIONS CORRECT IT WILL WORK


Not everyone is comfortable moving pins on a wireing harness. 99% of people don't know how to read a wiring diagram let alone custom wire something. 



> A SUPERCHARGED V8 AINT SHIT


Well thats true in a lot of areas but I didn't say a stock one did I? I said a BUILT, supercharged V8. That leaves a LOT of room for modification doesn't it. 



> THE CAR THAT CRUSHED THEM WAS BUILT BY A BUDDY OF MINE .BUT THAT WASNT GOOD ENOUGH FOR HIM HE SENT THE CAR TO JGY AND WHEN HIS SENTRA CAME BACK O MY GOD.


Show me a timeslip from your buddy's car, better yet, show me a timeslip from your car. I'm not impressed by JGY. Thier customer service is HORRIBLE. You know it took them 4 weeks to send me the wrong parts once. 2 weeks another time and 3 weeks the last time. They know how to build cars, I'll give them that, but they need to learn how to work with people or they aren't going to make it. The only reason they are still in business is because they are one of only a couple places that have easy access SR20 parts.


----------



## invincibleghost (Sep 8, 2006)

OK BUDDY !
lets just leave it b !
your to smart for me!
it aint nothing personel,you know what you know lets just leave it at that


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Done.......................


----------



## invincibleghost (Sep 8, 2006)

> The reason I said what I said about you is because the first post you had on this board was vauge telling someone who has no idea what they are getting into that it's just an upgrade and to go to ebay. Your second post was attacking me and saying things about engines that aren't true. Then you said the biggest problem you had was taking off the AWD trans and putting in the FWD. Are you telling me that it was difficult to unbolt a transmission?


true i took it forgranted that he hadn't done a swap before.

bolting in tsuru headlight from ebay,is easy!

and i didnt attack you i was letting you know that iam competiant in what i do! i know what iam doing and thats a fact. 

not true what you talking bout? 

It is a little difficult to get to some the bolts but thats about it.

now that you got all that out of your system let it b

you d man !!!


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

HEY CUT OUT THE YELLING AND QUIT THE HATIN'!!!!

All the fronting and hating and dissing is what turns a lot of people right off the forums, right up there with straight-up bashing complete newbies who ask a question with "GO SEARCH ya [email protected]$!!!"

Anyways look I have a simple solution: settle it with a 3-round match of Street Fighter II on Super Nintendo. That always solves problems.

;0)

D


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

dan.....it's been done for a while. Your a little late. 

Thanks though :thumbup:


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

I hate to bring stupid shit back from the dead, but i love how that kid said he ran an 8.5 (on the quarter--though not specified) and then changed it to running an 8.5 on the 8th... Yeah OK that's why SE-Rs do 16 on the quarter in _stock form_ and you claim that yours _with _a turbo doesn't do any better. Good for you, idiot.


----------



## invincibleghost (Sep 8, 2006)

thats nice !!! is the best you can do ? it only took you a couple of months to think of that. 
thanks allot , your buddy for every 

p.s dont ride someone else jock into a dead situation


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

unfortunately, i forgot it was an old thread i found while searching until i after i clicked post.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Lets just let it be....and an 8.5 in the 1/8 isn't that bad.

flec....you can't just take your 1/8th time and double it to get a 1/4 time, doesn't work that way. you should know that.


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

HATEnFATE said:


> Lets just let it be....and an 8.5 in the 1/8 isn't that bad.
> 
> flec....you can't just take your 1/8th time and double it to get a 1/4 time, doesn't work that way. you should know that.


i do, but i also don't know how to calculate the difference in the speed it would gain in the remaining 1/8 and i figured that it still didn't sound right anyway. i might be wrong but whatever it doesn't change the fact that it sounded like some fakage.


----------

